# Wasserpegel Roermond



## SpinnAngler93 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich wollte gucken, ob das Wasser in der Maas in Roermond gestiegen ist, aber ich habe nur diese Seite gefunden profishing.org/Links/W...Aktuelle-/ und weis nicht ob das erste für die Maas ist und wie man das lesen soll. Könntet ihr mir da villeicht weiterhelfen ?

Schonmal vielen Dank


MfG |wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

Man man man...da haste aber ne sehr sehr gute Site gefunden  :m :m.

Die kannste ruhig weiter verlinken #6

- Sorry für Offtopic -


----------



## alizander1 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Man man man...da haste aber ne sehr sehr gute Site gefunden  :m :m.
> 
> Die kannste ruhig weiter verlinken #6
> 
> - Sorry für Offtopic -


 
Der Meinung bin ich auch:m


----------



## QWERTZ (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

Jep, weiter so!! :m

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

So, nun mal im ernst 

Hier kannst Du den Wasserstand der Maas in verschiedenen abschnitten ganz gut ablesen.

http://www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl/hoogwater/StartMaas.asp?taal=1&reload_coolmenus

Hoffe das hilft Dir.. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> So, nun mal im ernst
> 
> Hier kannst Du den Wasserstand der Maas in verschiedenen abschnitten ganz gut ablesen.
> 
> ...


 

Danke dir aber wo finde ich konkrete Werte?


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

Hi,
kann ich leider auch nicht sagen , aber hier bei uns stehen die ufernahen Bäume an der Maas alle im Wasser , am See liegt der Wasserstand ca. 20 cm über normal .
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## totaler Spinner (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

hier noch eine:

http://www.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstand/


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

Da kommt das gleiche raus wie in meinem Link oben: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*De waterstand op 26 februari 2010, 15:20 uur is 1676 cm NAP
*
N.B. Bovenstaande gegevens worden ca. 6 keer per uur ververst.

Mein problem liegt darin ich kann dat nicht so gut ablesen wieviel Wasser jetzt sich in der Maas befindet. Also wieviel cm Hochwasser sind !


----------



## theundertaker (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

@Alex, Marcel: Ich wusste doch, dass ich nicht alleine der Meinung bin


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

Weiß jemand ob es in roermond eine Wetter-Webcam gibt ?
Und war jemand von euch zufällig an der Maas in Roermon und kann mir sagen Wie der Wassertsand ist ?


----------



## totaler Spinner (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wasserpegel Roermond*

Heut morgen war der Pegel normal, Wasser steigt aber recht schnell, starke Strömung, trübes Wasser. 
Der normale Staupegel bei Roermond liegt bei NAP+ 1675.


----------

